# Sat Stream Going - Audi Channel



## Jae

HERE WE GO


----------



## Karcsi

Oooh, my palms are sweating!


----------



## Jae

For thos that are not viewing....nothing much happening.....lets see who we can see....

Its in the open air Damn it....in Berlin by the Gate


----------



## ctgilles

beige jacket / red scarf is NOT a good combination!

</fashionpolice>


----------



## Irish Sancho

Like the drum beats though...


----------



## Karcsi

But they're German, so what do you expect.


----------



## Jae

Loads of cameras viewing....

Audi have spent shed loads on this launch.....the car looks a little out of proportion on the stage....covered in a white tarpaulin

Lots of people gassing.......German TV celebs in attendance....


----------



## ctgilles

Just show the bloody car dammit!

Needs more... Heidi Klum


----------



## Irish Sancho

It looks much bigger....MUCH bigger


----------



## ross2280

Is that a huge covered model of the new TT????
It looks massive next to the people...


----------



## Jae

Broadcast on broadcast is in German and English on Sat....

Will need to filter to left channel of english....hmmmm

Germany the Land of Ideas......

So the title says


----------



## Karcsi

Come on guys, stop taking the p1ss.


----------



## ctgilles

What's up with the Germany commercials all the time?


----------



## CraigKORE

Whats the betting iceman is going to pop out from under the cover when they pull it off...


----------



## Jae

the car is on a stage me thinks, camera position is above - perspectiev all screwed


----------



## Irish Sancho

Jae said:


> Broadcast on broadcast is in German and English on Sat....
> 
> Will need to filter to left channel of english....hmmmm
> 
> Germany the Land of Ideas......
> 
> So the title says


Some good....some very bad...


----------



## AL_B

Mines gone to a Deutchland Land der Ideen screen.

Does that mean the stream is broken?


----------



## Karcsi

CraigKORE said:


> Whats the betting iceman is going to pop out from under the cover when they pull it off...


And shout "Late April fools! There is no MkII!!"


----------



## digimeisTTer

Wish they'd get on with it :x

(drums fingers on the desk)


----------



## ctgilles

AL_B said:


> Mines gone to a Deutchland Land der Ideen screen.
> 
> Does that mean the stream is broken?


No they're just being German and annoying :evil:


----------



## Irish Sancho

Remember now:

"Bitte nehmen Sie lhr Platze ein"!


----------



## Jae

Please take your seats, thats what it means


----------



## ratty

17:38 boring......... :roll:


----------



## AL_B

Sod it my teas on, I'm going home. Will watch it on Sky+, recording Audi Channel as we speak.

oops somethings happening.


----------



## Jae

Dont worry folks - I will edit this out...

HERE GOES


----------



## ross2280

here we go!!! started again


----------



## Toshiba

its nearly here...................


----------



## Karcsi

I wanna be on my home soon. Come on you Krauts. Pull your fingers out.


----------



## thejepster

Jeeze, they don't half drag it out.... :roll:


----------



## Jae

bigging up what Germany have done


----------



## ctgilles

finally they move along


----------



## CraigKORE

Is that the roadster? :twisted:


----------



## Irish Sancho

Old Audi car.....driving up to TT..


----------



## Jae

NOPE ITS FECKIN HUGE!!!!


----------



## Irish Sancho

Has to be a model...too bit for real thing...


----------



## scottk

show us the fecking car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nando

133 users online - not bad for a thursday at 'home time'


----------



## Nick225TT

Jae said:


> bigging up what Germany have done


Don't mention the war


----------



## ctgilles




----------



## Karcsi

They won't understand you. Try shouting.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Nando said:


> 133 users online - not bad for a thursday at 'home time'


I left work early to watch this


----------



## AL_B

nope sorry...biryani or new TT, biryani wins.


----------



## Jae

Biggin up the Politicians....

Get on with it...


----------



## TomA

There's some tool in the background translating in to English. You can't really hear him so his role is defunct. Get lost anglo-hun!


----------



## Jae

Server is standing up well too.....


----------



## Nick225TT

its 8ft tall


----------



## ctgilles

the one under the blanket looks like a SUV/truck/coupÃ©

maybe a new market? :lol:


----------



## puTT

at last they're translating in english


----------



## spain

can someone please tell me where i can get a view of this on web?????????????????


----------



## scottk

I dont like it. it wont fit into my garage


----------



## ctgilles

spain said:


> can someone please tell me where i can get a view of this on web?????????????????


http://event.netvision.de/basic_videos/1144341087.asx
?player_type=wme&session_step_id=037ef37de3212d8
c0328492f11869fa9&session=06d7355dba0c7193f0f77ef
c5450eac3&video_id=6f48715b9dc5079e3f684cae31170
cb4&video_type=live&event_id=57bb29368e980ae3ee24
72177f428bcd&template_id=849278b899c4c8d03fee0db9
03b88c42&portal_id=31b57bbc7623c774aa94b93e9cb9b4
ea&presentation_id=985a97e47b3bda6d72486528f852978
2&attachment=false&unique=1144341325390
paste in WMP


----------



## Nick225TT

I think they have a Goodyear blimp under the blanket


----------



## Jae

Check the home page, the link is on there or view channel 884 on Sky


----------



## TomA

scottk said:


> I dont like it. it wont fit into my garage


Don't worry, they've just covered it in a 1000 blankets. It'll be fine!


----------



## ctgilles

Nick225TT said:


> I think they have a Goodyear blimp under the blanket


it has 52" dub wheels 8)


----------



## spain

thanks!


----------



## Jae

ITS A BUS!!!!


----------



## Toshiba

[smiley=zzz.gif]

wake me up when it starts.


----------



## Irish Sancho

It has the new grille...


----------



## spain

mein gott its huge


----------



## ctgilles

fashion police should arrest this guy...


----------



## Irish Sancho

Yer man just said that whats under the cover is a sculpture...


----------



## Dr.Phibes

Oh no.....it won't fit in my garage


----------



## pgm

maybe it's a tank


----------



## Jae

guess the sponsorship of Bayern Muenchen has gone to their head, they keep going on about the World Cup!!!


----------



## spain

99 bottles hanging on a wall there were 99 bottles hanging on a wall and if............


----------



## muggwump

Unvieling a sculpture :?: Where the car :x


----------



## NaughTTy

Yawn - my dinner's ready soon and my kids are watching neighbours - wish I had a laptop :roll:


----------



## valem

what a bunch of cello's....brown four strings and fecking boring!!! :lol:


----------



## mac73

Did i hear the last guy say they are only unveiling a sculpture :x


----------



## Nick225TT

Irish Sancho said:


> Yer man just said that whats under the cover is a sculpture...


So is Nelsons Colomn but that wont fit in my garage either


----------



## ctgilles

muggwump said:


> Unvieling a sculpture :?: Where the car :x


<matrix>
there is no TT!
</matrix>

GET ON WITH IT YOU LOST THE WARS!


----------



## TomA

I wish Herr Flick would shut up


----------



## Irish Sancho

mac73 said:


> Did i hear the last guy say they are only unveiling a sculpture :x


Yup


----------



## CraigKORE

Wish my eyebrows were as sculpted as his.


----------



## Jae

careful guys....and gals....


----------



## Roonaldo

Its not a classic so far, maybe it has a good ending.....


----------



## NaughTTy

Flippin' 'eck 127 people online tonight


----------



## Nick225TT

Roonaldo said:


> Its not a classic so far, maybe it has a good ending.....


I'm losing the plot


----------



## Jae

shit, this better be good.......


----------



## LoTTie

Political waffle.......yawn...get the car out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

It is like going to a Toyota conference :roll:

Incidentally the Sky presentation is about 20 seconds behind the web broadcast


----------



## TomA

Roonaldo said:


> Its not a classic so far, maybe it has a good ending.....


It's certainly hard going... Maybe it's a grower!


----------



## muggwump

Why don't you. Turn it off and do something less boring instead [smiley=sleeping.gif] :lol:


----------



## ctgilles

are they going to have EVERY german politician up there?

shut up about the world cup, i'm viewing for the car!!!!!


----------



## Rhod_TT

get on with it! anyone know what time the unveiling is supposed to be exactly?


----------



## Irish Sancho

World feckin' Cup...yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Jonny5uk

They are talking so much crap!

Has he even mentioned a car yet? jeeezzzz


----------



## waytt

Someone should have straightened his tie before he came on. Hope the doors fit better than that


----------



## andya

Rhod_TT said:


> get on with it! anyone know what time the unveiling is supposed to be exactly?


It did say 5:30GMT on the website, which is 6:30BST...not for another 40 mins :-/


----------



## ctgilles

Rhod_TT said:


> get on with it! anyone know what time the unveiling is supposed to be exactly?


at this rate not before 2007 :lol:


----------



## Roonaldo

I wish they'd hurry up, MkIII spyshots will be knocking about soon...


----------



## LoTTie

when they said sculpture........ :? is it not the real thing? Is it a giant plastic version or something????

who is this bloke now waffling on??? :roll:

My palms are all sweaty.....


----------



## digimeisTTer

Jeeez!

I hoped he was joking when he said "over the next few minutes and *hours*  we're going to be talking about cars"

then i remembered that Germans don't joke!

how long?


----------



## muggwump

Just think of the world Cup in 1966 :lol:


----------



## Nick225TT

Why are they talking about the World cup?????


----------



## valem

Germany land of bores!!


----------



## Jonny5uk

I think sky are at the wrong press conference, oh wait a minute did he just say car?


----------



## Nick225TT

Just need a good gust of wind to blow the covers off.......


----------



## thejepster

23mins after thread creation, it's 10 pages long, and we're still no wiser to what it looks like..... :roll:


----------



## ross2280

will they present their 2006 world cup team under that thing?


----------



## LoTTie

Wish I'd opened a beer beforehand...although I've probably got time to cook a roast and paint the lounge at this rate.


----------



## Toshiba

SHOW MW THE CAR DICK!


----------



## pgm

oh bugger this where are the keys to my spitfire :roll:


----------



## ctgilles

thejepster said:


> 23mins after thread creation, it's 10 pages long, and we're still no wiser to what it looks like..... :roll:


no but we agree german press conferences suck


----------



## Nick225TT

Kunzt? and the rest of the team


----------



## deepcool

This is expectation management... the more we bore you with all of this, the more excited you will be when we unveil it, even if it does look c**p after all the waiting!


----------



## cuTTsy

looking at that cover I would ask Hans to put a scale on his drawings in the future!


----------



## Toshiba

Who cares about the world cup - CARS


----------



## s3_lurker

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

think I'll catch the freeview on Fantasy Channel for the next 15 minutes


----------



## thejepster

ctgilles said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23mins after thread creation, it's 10 pages long, and we're still no wiser to what it looks like..... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> no but we agree german press conferences suck
Click to expand...

too flippin right!! :lol:


----------



## ross2280

I dont know about the MK2... i'm really starting to like that building in the background... 8) :roll:


----------



## TomA

LoTTie said:


> Wish I'd opened a beer beforehand...although I've probably got time to cook a roast and paint the lounge at this rate.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

"Ve hav vays ov making you vait." :lol:


----------



## Jae

seems that they want more success in the USA


----------



## andya

cheerio....cheerio

Aggghhhh not another one. I'm expecting Ken Livingston to pop up at this rate. They'll run out of their own mayors....


----------



## ttnick

What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment

ttnick


----------



## LoTTie

Germany - Land of men with dodgy suits and dull speech writers. have they got mixed up? Its not the World Cup is it? :?


----------



## Irish Sancho

884


----------



## NaughTTy

ttnick said:


> What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment
> 
> ttnick


884

Edit - Damn - beat me to it!!


----------



## Nick225TT

I can't understand why I wasn't asked to speak at this event.... every bugger else was


----------



## Jae

I think we're not going to see the real thing....or maybe they drive it in through the gate??


----------



## andya

ttnick said:


> What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment
> 
> ttnick


884


----------



## cuTTsy

ttnick said:


> What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment
> 
> ttnick


884


----------



## mighTy Tee

ttnick said:


> What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment
> 
> ttnick


884 20 second delay though


----------



## davidg




----------



## Jae

dont get me going on that one!!!! GRRRR!!!


----------



## thejepster

NaughTTy said:


> Yawn - my dinner's ready soon and my kids are watching neighbours - wish I had a laptop :roll:


Give sare^baw'sa tinkle.... :wink:


----------



## ttnick

NaughTTy said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Sky channel is it on watching online at the moment
> 
> ttnick
> 
> 
> 
> 884
> 
> Edit - Damn - beat me to it!!
Click to expand...

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Rhod_TT

is anyone actually listening to the waffle?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Jae said:


> I think we're not going to see the real thing....or maybe they drive it in through the gate??


Perhaps it comes in Russian Doll form?


----------



## TomA

Last time someone made a speech in front of that nice building, they marched on Poland!


----------



## Nick225TT

Maybe its a new Panzer under the covers


----------



## LoTTie

Oh my God. To think I once wanted to work for Audi in Germany. :roll:

What???? presenting it in a very interesting manner??? is he watching something different? and that shirt and tie DO NOT MATCH. 8)


----------



## Irish Sancho

davidg said:


>


Lets not forget the Triple Crown...


----------



## spain

feck i gotta leave in 3 mins.....2 mins arrgggg


----------



## LoTTie

TomA said:


> Last time someone made a speech in front of that nice building, they marched on Poland!


 :lol:  Remind me to lock my doors later.


----------



## NaughTTy

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with G....


----------



## Toshiba

get the tissues ready.


----------



## Jae

theres an hour to run yet on Audi Channel.....


----------



## ctgilles

by the time they're done speeching, it'll be outdated :?


----------



## spain

somebody post the pics tomorrow, im off


----------



## Nick225TT

Had to go and stir dinner

Did I miss anything ????


----------



## Mysterio

1. What time is the UK unveiling
2. What channel on Telewest

PS PMSL @ the 'tool' comment


----------



## Toshiba

Jae said:


> theres an hour to run yet on Audi Channel.....


this is going to be a long thread....


----------



## thejepster

A big up for Hungary.... which is what I'm feeling right now... [smiley=chef.gif]

Now... where are those pies? :roll:


----------



## deepcool

Oh... more politicians.... this is painful!

The best idea they could have would be to pull back that fecking cover....


----------



## andya

Nick225TT said:


> Had to go and stir dinner
> 
> Did I miss anything ????


You're kidding right!


----------



## L7

:lol: talk about dragging it out :roll:


----------



## ross2280

Why is everyone talking about a sculpture and not a car....???? :x :x


----------



## Jae

its a bloody sculpture for the City of Berlin.......

this had so better be good, other wise it will be like the Dome


----------



## Irish Sancho

Nick225TT said:


> Had to go and stir dinner
> 
> Did I miss anything ????


9


----------



## LoTTie

Do you think sculpture is an error in translation??? Maybe they mean something like "innovative new model" and can't translate directly? :?


----------



## deepcool

That's it.... it's a sculpture.... not a car! We aren't going to get to see one after all! Maybe this is the clay model???

Time to turn off...


----------



## s3_lurker

Land of Ideas :

"I know - let's invade Poland"


----------



## ctgilles

At least we've seen _a_ car now :roll:


----------



## waytt

What was it Jae said about the unveiling being up on the site by about 1800.... :roll:


----------



## L7

......and we asked ourselves........ where the fook can we find a reliable dashpod :lol:


----------



## davidg

thejepster said:


> A big up for Hungary.... which is what I'm feeling right now... [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Now... where are those pies? :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy

s3_lurker said:


> Land of Ideas :
> 
> "I know - let's invade Poland"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andya

I'm sure the first guy talking said "thanks for joining us in France"....

:-O

Doesn't he realise he's in Berlin or is this wishful thinking....maybe the Poland/Czechoslovakia/France idea isn't that far out!


----------



## Nick225TT

Didn't Albert Speers make sculptures and models


----------



## TomA

Penfold is boring me... Bring on the next monkey so that we can get to the organ grinder quicker.


----------



## Jae

No chance...the RIP is currently standing at 500MB, at this rate this is going to be about 2MB!!


----------



## ctgilles

L7 said:


> ......and we asked ourselves........ where the fook can we find a reliable dashpod :lol:


They went looking in Poland a while ago but didn't find it :lol:


----------



## Karcsi

At this rate, I could have been home watching rather than stuck here reading this. Although, this is more entertaining for now.


----------



## deepcool

oversized sculptures? That's a good idea..... not!

SHOW ME A DAMN CAR!

Sorry, I am suddenly developing the urge to fly to Berlin and pull that cover off myself. It might be quicker...


----------



## Irish Sancho

davidg said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big up for Hungary.... which is what I'm feeling right now... [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Now... where are those pies? :roll:
Click to expand...

Is that a pie or a sculpture or a pie?


----------



## LoTTie

The Audi mobile???????


----------



## mighTy Tee

WTF has Tax got to do with it?

And Asprin???

Jae can we move this to the flame room....


----------



## deepcool

What's the betting that it's a Mk I under the cover !!!!


----------



## andya

I've a horrible feeling it is a sculpture and not a car... Oh fook.

Where is the real TT?


----------



## Jae

AUDI MOBIL!!! WTF!!!

This isnt about Audi, this is about German Innovation...unless they show a car in the flesh tonight, I think many people are going to be pissed about this.....especially those that went there....


----------



## ross2280

Whats the fastest 0-60 for a sculpture...?


----------



## icruicks

WTF is all this


----------



## L7

I know they were going to give the TT more leg room but look at the size of it :lol:


----------



## thejepster

Irish Sancho said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big up for Hungary.... which is what I'm feeling right now... [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Now... where are those pies? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a pie or a sculpture or a pie?
Click to expand...

Whatever it is, it's bloodly lovely! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scottk

Are they going to have EVERY single person in the city do a speech?!?! bloody hell...........


----------



## hoTTdog

"Why are we waiting we are suffocating!" ... it's just a bloody TT!


----------



## Jae

At last the CEO of Audi AG - MAYBE NOW!!


----------



## ctgilles

ceo of audi... getting warm :roll:


----------



## Karcsi

Don't worry. I'm sure it's there. We just have to wait until midnight for it, as we first thought.


----------



## Toshiba

i think David Hasselhoff is going to pop up and unveil the car........


----------



## mighTy Tee

Jae said:


> .....especially those that went there....


Mr Nutts :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CraigKORE

hoTTdog said:


> it's just a bloody TT!


or is it?


----------



## Nick225TT

andya said:


> I've a horrible feeling it is a sculpture and not a car... Oh fook.
> 
> Where is the real TT?


I think your right....


----------



## ctgilles

Toshiba said:


> i think David Hasselhoff is going to pop up and unveil the car........


first rap, then car 8) :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker

"I'd just like to now thank the entire population of Germany - in alphabetical order"


----------



## M T Pickering

Oh No! Too many people on the forum!!! 

It's Gonna Crash! :roll:


----------



## ratty

Jae said:


> At last the CEO of Audi AG - MAYBE NOW!!


Don't expect too much :evil:


----------



## LoTTie

Thank goodness for broadband. 

Land of Ideas - "I know - Lets invade Poland!" 8)


----------



## Irish Sancho

Toshiba said:


> i think David Hasselhoff is going to pop up and unveil the car........


David Hasselhoff IS the new TT... :lol:


----------



## deepcool

You are joking... they haven't had the chairman and marketing direktor on yet!

I still think it's an oversized Mk I....


----------



## L7

this has got to be the fastest growing thread ever


----------



## sax_offender

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz when is the football world cup speach over?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Will Audi pay for my excessive bandwidth?


----------



## waytt

I've got it! It's the MKII but it's inside a gigantic ice sculpture of the MKI and they're going to make us watch whilst it melts away.....

No?

Oh well :?


----------



## TomA

Gott in himmel - it's going to be an oven-baked lump of clay. I can't bear it!


----------



## s3_lurker

Where's Osama when you need him?


----------



## Nick225TT

The land of big thinkers.... pioneers......


----------



## ctgilles

... The land of boredom, fascism, bad speeches, more boredom ...


----------



## CraigKORE

It's either a sculpture of the MK 1 or of the MK 2 by the sounds of things.


----------



## Karcsi

deepcool said:


> You are joking... they haven't had the chairman and marketing direktor on yet!
> 
> I still think it's an oversized Mk I....


Prolly right. Ode to the original before be bring on the new.

Autocar have a scoop on the sculpture in todays issue, BTW.


----------



## jam225

Wheres Iceman when u need him ???


----------



## sax_offender

i think it would have melted by now lol


----------



## davidg

The toilet cleaner has to speak yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae

this is worse than pulling teeth.....


----------



## johntt9

Dammit! I have had time to register in the time they have been talking. Been watching this for the past few weeks so I thought I'd finally join!!

nice work Jae!


----------



## sax_offender

herewe go world cup again!


----------



## s3_lurker

Jae - thank your lucky stars they didn't let you attend!


----------



## L7

did someone say nutts has gone out there :lol:


----------



## ctgilles

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## s3_lurker

Dunno - but I'm going Nutts watching this


----------



## CraigKORE

Unveiling of the over sized sculpture.... hmmmmm...


----------



## jam225

If this is asculpture I will be asking for my deposit back tomorrow :evil:


----------



## M T Pickering

johntt9 said:


> Dammit! I have had time to register in the time they have been talking. Been watching this for the past few weeks so I thought I'd finally join!!
> 
> nice work Jae!


Welcome John!!!
Your timings perfect! or at least I think it is! :roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho

Ronaldo....f**k...


----------



## ross2280

Ronaldo is going to unveil the new TT?????


----------



## andya

The oversized sculpture is Ronaldo!


----------



## icruicks

WTF????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctgilles

ross2280 said:


> Ronaldo is going to unveil the new TT?????


yes. it's hidden between the gap in his front teeth :lol:


----------



## jampott

Can't they find any good GERMAN footballers? :lol:


----------



## pgm

andya said:


> The oversized sculpture is Ronaldo!


ah the pie link!


----------



## TomA

So kind of Zinedine to do his top button up.


----------



## hoTTdog

Is April Fool's on a different day in Germany or what?


----------



## thejepster

STOP TEASING!! :evil:


----------



## ctgilles

I SPY TT!!!


----------



## Jae

Looks like the spy shots guys..


----------



## Nick225TT

My bet on what it looks like


----------



## ross2280

Its the mk2 after all!!!


----------



## Karcsi

ctgilles said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo is going to unveil the new TT?????
> 
> 
> 
> yes. it's hidden between the gap in his front teeth :lol:
Click to expand...

And it's going to built in the empty space between his ears.


----------



## scottk

ok, its nice...doesnt blow me away


----------



## Jae

er......


----------



## Irish Sancho

WTF?


----------



## jampott

its a MKI!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ctgilles

i do think it'll weigh a lot... what's the 0-60 for a 5ton statue?


----------



## TwilighT

OMG did they make the sculpture of TT? Will it stay there forever?


----------



## pgm

what a joke! :roll:


----------



## icruicks

Doesnt that look exactly the same but with squinty lamps?


----------



## s3_lurker

That's never going to fit in my garage ...


----------



## scottk

fookin disapointed!


----------



## deepcool

hmm.... clay model!


----------



## jampott

A hint: It doesn't come with run-flats as standard.


----------



## ctgilles

omg, even ronaldo is laughing at it


----------



## Irish Sancho

MK2 is INSIDE IT!!!


----------



## davidg

jampott said:


> its a MKI!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is mine without a SPOILER :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johntt9

I could have sworn I sold one of those last year!


----------



## scottk

I waited 45 minutes for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwilighT

They should have made the sculpture of the original MK1 TT!


----------



## M4L__TT

I thought it was supposed to be aluminium...not concrete what a waste of an opportunity..

regards malc


----------



## Jae

LOL saw that too...

It looks like a Mk1, with a few differences...

But did you see the Ad splash.....


----------



## sax_offender

what the feck?

waste of time, at least we saw glimpses of a tt mk 2


----------



## Toshiba

Gun pls.


----------



## andya

I think they've got the 911 designers in to do the makeover....er what makeover!


----------



## CraigKORE

Toshiba said:


> Gun pls.


----------



## Jae

AT LASTTT HERE IT COMES


----------



## LoTTie

Am I missing something? Thought this was the Mark II? :?


----------



## Rhod_TT

the new TT is so going to drive out of the drivers door.


----------



## Jae

IN THE BACKGROUND!!!


----------



## mlingram

It's a Minor Evolution rather than Major Revolution !!

But wait, there's a suprise - Germany Humour maybe ???


----------



## Nem

Did he just say, old model sculputre?

Nick


----------



## Irish Sancho

Irish Sancho said:


> MK2 is INSIDE IT!!!


I'm telling you...


----------



## puTT

:-|


----------



## M4L__TT

surpies coming up ...

regards malc


----------



## ctgilles

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
WOOOOHOOOOW!!!


----------



## pgm

oh they do have a sense of humour. cheeky!


----------



## PATT

.......


----------



## ctgilles

i like the spoiler


----------



## jampott

nice spoiler


----------



## davidg

Pop up spioler :lol: :lol:


----------



## puTT

its comin!!


----------



## ross2280

Now thats more like it...


----------



## Irish Sancho

F**k...thats sweet.....


----------



## CraigKORE

dam feed keeps freezing aaaaghhhhhrrrr


----------



## andya

wow flippy spoiler thingy


----------



## Toshiba

red leather :roll:


----------



## TomA

Safe, but quite nice!


----------



## Irish Sancho

All we need is the PPI grille...


----------



## ctgilles

still want one! looks 8)


----------



## Mysterio

I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASE PLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASEPLEAAAAASE I cant see it someone post a URL For realplayer PLEAAAAASE


----------



## puTT

lovely :-*


----------



## jampott

295 and 226.

I wonder...


----------



## pgm

what a arse!


----------



## thejepster

the number plates read 226 and 295.... any correlation with bhp??? :?: :!:


----------



## davidg

Who is going to be the 1st to fit the mk2 wheels to a mk1


----------



## scottk

Wonder what the dashpod is like....


----------



## Jae

looks like a Porsche backend


----------



## CraigKORE

Irish Sancho said:


> All we need is the PPI grille...


Just what i was thinking...


----------



## ctgilles

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, FOOTBALLERS LIKE IT


----------



## Mysterio

url please!!!!!!


----------



## icruicks

Any Mk3 spyshots yet Iceman???


----------



## jampott

Like the backend, like the wingmirrors.

Looks the same inside - hope it has more toys.

Not so keen on the front, but at least it doesn't look dated like the current one.

They've definately kept the styling cues.

No Roadster though? :?


----------



## deepcool

Me not like it.... fugly!


----------



## davidg

One of them has a BMW roof aerial :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae

hmmm, maybe!


----------



## barton TT

Its a 350z.


----------



## ctgilles

where's the exhaust on the right one?


----------



## LoTTie

I like it I think. 8) Very corporate nose but still individual. Not sure about rear - it is Porsche like but with a smattering of 350Z...

Looked stunning as it drove in.


----------



## andya

The 226 only has one tailpipe. the 295 has 2.

I think we're definately onto something.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Arse end looks like 350Z


----------



## jam225

Awesome car, loving the rims 8)


----------



## Mysterio

can anyone steal a pic yet


----------



## digimeisTTer

Looks lardy and boring, awful wheels, but i don't hate it. :?


----------



## ross2280

I want one... 
Lets hope that those two number plates reflect the bhp..


----------



## LoTTie

I think I like it..... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jameslunn

Am I missing something... I turned it off when it was that big stupid sculpture.... :? Did they really show it?

J


----------



## Jae

I think we do.....

226 is definately dooable out of the TFSI, 296 out of the TSI


----------



## Dotti

The new style is growing on me


----------



## gw76

Im glad i put my deposit down today


----------



## Jae

Am on it now.....


----------



## TomA

I'm having the 296!
8)


----------



## L7

Couldn't even manage a Noggy blue one or Imola Yellow just 2 silver :roll:


----------



## Nem

Pics




























Nick


----------



## Nick225TT

Not sure that means much...

The TT in the road advert at the end had a plate with 406 at the end.....


----------



## Oreo

A bit of an anti climax, but definately an improvement. I also agree, porsche back end and a little odd at the front, I still want one! anyone have specs/prices yet?


----------



## Gr4y40

I like it, not too sure about the back end though
8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

Was it worth the wait?

NO!!!


----------



## Dogmatic6

not sure if the reg plate does reflect the bhp as the one driving in the video said 406?

hopefully it does tho


----------



## cuTTsy

Maybe Audi managed our expectations by putting out all those bad examples!

I didn't expect much so I was really surprised!
Very nice...


----------



## M T Pickering

It's a Photoshop! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

gw76 said:


> Im glad i put my deposit down today


im glad i put mine down in sept gone :lol:


----------



## johntt9

When will we get to see the inside?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Any spy pics of the interior :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ross2280

Its exactly like Icemans photoshop, isnt it...?


----------



## Nem

ross2280 said:


> Its exactly like Icemans photoshop, isnt it...?


Don't tell him that tho, we'll never hear the end of it



Nick


----------



## Oreo

is it me or did the one on the right look wider and lower? ..they were both the same werent they, go on, laugh at me


----------



## waytt

It looks 'nice' - but it's hardly anything dramatic, is it? But maybe that's a good thing: evolution rather than revolution, and all that stuff. Side view is the best, imho.


----------



## ObiWan

Just love the low front end


----------



## fastasflip

My mate has photos of the Mk3 TT but I can't show you just yet, he says he would have to kill me............he got kicked out the SBS for bullying the instructors! Honest


----------



## ross2280

One of the two models had only one exhaust, hence why it could be the slower model.. again it might be a hint to the number plate numbers..?


----------



## jampott

Hmmm

Just read the fourtitude article. 200 and 250bhp.

Interior is lovely. RS4 style wheel, nice seats, lovely MMI style / Bluetooth etc computer.

However, the lack of power is the major turnoff for me. I want a second car that'll compete with the S4 , and this won't cut the mustard. I need a 300+bhp car, Audi! Where's your balls!


----------



## ttnick

mighTy Tee said:


> Was it worth the wait?
> 
> NO!!!


Have to agree not worth the wait.

ttnick


----------



## TTej

mighTy Tee said:


> Any spy pics of the interior :roll: :roll: :roll:












here you go


----------



## jameslunn

Its Ok... nice to see they have a proper gas pedal now!

J


----------



## icruicks

No radio flap though, shame


----------



## johntt9

A bit of a cross between the MK1 and a RS4 Cab isn't it?


----------



## puTT

now they're talking about the mk1 DSG on the Audi Channel


----------



## ratty

TTej said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any spy pics of the interior :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
Click to expand...

Image apprears to have gone (server blown up!) :roll:


----------



## poTTy

That was the most boring car launch I have ever seen...

..no sparkle

..no excitement

..no interest even

..boring spec'd cars

in fact the launch event mirrored the car itself !!


----------



## ttnick

jameslunn said:


> Its Ok... nice to see they have a proper gas pedal now!
> 
> J


Not if you have to have it moved to the left hand side.

ttnick


----------



## L7

Oreo said:


> is it me or did the one on the right look wider and lower? ..they were both the same werent they, go on, laugh at me


No your right the first car looked lower and meaner so maybe there will be that whole 1 pipe 2 pipe thing happening again, and then they will keep downgrading the quality of the car until your tripping over them again :?


----------



## L7

Just looking on the fourtitude site and theres something really wonky about the rear wheel side on and from the back :? just looks smaller and weird compared to the front [smiley=freak.gif]

The more I look at it the more I'm starting to dislike it in the photo's, If they sort out the front grille on the shooting brake and give it more power I'd be seriously tempted but with this mk11 TT I don't feel inclined at all 

Bye bye TT

RIP [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Guest

well I like it - lots, my gf doesnt like the back tho - she says it looks like a Renault..

nearly switched off when they showed the sculpture - what was the need?! Also they didnt translate on the Sky Channel :?

I love it tho - really love it


----------



## vagman

Would somebody please post a phucking link or picture. :x

Thanking you.


----------



## Nem

vagman said:


> Would somebody please post a phucking link or picture. :x
> 
> Thanking you.


Maybe have a look back in the main forum you'll find the links you so politely asked for.

:?

Nick


----------



## PATT

Enjoy:

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/galle ... r/TT%20(a5)/Photos#


----------



## Neil

FWD only, for the 4-cyl :?


----------



## LoTTie

the 4 cylinder will have Quattro but not on the first models.

I'm not sure the more I look at it. The front and back don't seem to hang together. :? When I saw the Mk 1 at first I thought, gosh, thats unusual - then I just thought OMG I want one and thats stayed for 8 years! 8)

Not looking at this and saying " I must have one now". Which is probably a relief to my bank manager..... :roll:


----------



## andymac

Still got Ford Focus front lights!

Not got the character of the Mk1, either inside or outside, which was something really really out of the ordinary at launch.

Remains to be seen what it looks like in the flesh.


----------



## purplett

nah, those fussy creases with sharp angles make it look like the lovechild of a Mk1 and a Z4.

Prob need to see the flesh, but it's not grabbed me as much as I was hoping it would.

Bit deflated to be honest.

Full Marks for the thread though, made a great read when I got home having missed the whole thing.

Andy


----------



## Jae

Full write up and Video on Home Page


----------



## Dogmatic6

I quite like it but I did think it would look a bit more special. don't think it will have that bug eye look at night with the lights on tho the y way the current TT does.

why does it remind me of a ford cougar???


----------



## DXN

It was close to the first mark II door ding when they opened them side by side :lol:


----------



## Guest

DXN said:


> It was close to the first mark II door ding when they opened them side by side :lol:


lol - I thought that too! :lol:


----------



## TomA

I'm disappointed now. Loved the car with the '295' on the plate and kind of (ridiculously optimistically) thought it would mean 295 bhp from a 2.0TFSI!  :lol: 200 WWD (wrong wheel drive)???? Are they having a laugh? :? :x

The looks are ok with some nice additions but why on earth would a qS or 225 owner switch? It just doesn't make sense and is poor product placement.

Vorsprung Dork Losers.


----------

